# Lake Erie white bass



## Jeremy Malishefski (Jul 21, 2017)

Been getting into some massive schools of white bass from the shores of the lake around Cleveland, with some young walleye here n there. Throwing size 8-12 flashy minnow patterns. Would highly recommend finding a light that's on all night and checking it out after dark, it's nonstop action




  








IMG_0198




__
Jeremy Malishefski


__
Jul 21, 2017


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That sounds like big fun , I'd love to try that if I was closer to Erie. I really enjoy fishing at night and W/ bss are my favorite target.
I normally get a few from Ohio river tribs mainly in late April/May but this season was less than spectacular for me. I might find a few in the fall but it's not the steady action I usually find in the spring.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## kaz9 (May 5, 2013)

Jeremy Malishefski said:


> Been getting into some massive schools of white bass from the shores of the lake around Cleveland, with some young walleye here n there. Throwing size 8-12 flashy minnow patterns. Would highly recommend finding a light that's on all night and checking it out after dark, it's nonstop action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've yet to land a walleye on the fly. I keep trying though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Malishefski (Jul 21, 2017)

ejsell said:


> I've yet to land a walleye on the fly. I keep trying though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's hard to specifically target walleye in the big lake with flies. If you can find a pier with a light on it, that will increase your chances by a ton. I believe that walleye under 15" or so really key in on small rainbow smelt and minnows in the 1"-3" size range. It's really hard to get them to key into your fly when there's a school of a thousand real live minnows swimming around, so I'll wait until the bait school starts fleeing and I'll cast a size 10 or 12 surf candy in and make it seem like a confused or crippled minnow that cant keep up with the school.


----------



## Jeremy Malishefski (Jul 21, 2017)

If I could figure out how to add photos I would


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Got into well over 100+ 13-15" white bass last year one day by the light house in lorain on the 3" baby bass EP fly. Went back the following day and they were gone. 
Pure luck being in the right place and the right time.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

White bass are one of my favorite targets.
Oh my they are great fun and good eating too.


----------

